# Easy water for right area



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

I am new to this site. Retired 20 yrs USAF, garden a lot, can our own vegetable, meats, etc. Farmers in my family, last assignment in late 1980's ran bks at Vandenberg AFB, Ca. and also was in charge of the garden plots for MWR on Vandenberg. Been heavy gardening for about 36 years, a young-un' to many of you.
As evidenced by the new Colony TV show, Security is paramount over everything. Without security you might as well put everything you own in the front yard. 
Being this forum is about Water, I would like to put a suggestion forward from some expierance. In an area that has good aquafer and water soaked soil below the surface at a pretty shallow depth I am looking at a seep well. Our house is on a hill and we do have seepage of water from the hillside near our property and on others properties near us.
A former property I owned years ago, had a 6" casing pounded down to about 220 feet. We shut her down because of the depth without a good flow of water. A good friend said he could get water out of that old casing. So he inserted a 5" casing in the 6" casing. He only got to 150 feet because the other casing was slightly bent. So he perferated the entire casing after sealing the bottom, to about 20 feet from the top. With seepage we ended up with a flow rate of 5 Gallons per minute with a well pump. 
On our new property, I talked to the person that runs the maintance for the town, and I suggested we try a 3 inch to 5 inch pipe, pointed at the end, and perferated. Pound it down to about 20 or 30 feet at the highest point on our land. There will be seepage water filling the pipe to or near the top of the pipe, so either a small sump pump, or if the heighth is high enough a siphoning devices to a large horse water type station at a lower section on the property. Once there, the downward pressure of gravity could be used to feed the runs to a soaker hose type system in the garden. In an emergency this non potoable water could be purified with clorox, or boiled for drinking or cooking water.
We are going to try this next spring. Anyone have any advise out there or has anyone already done this?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

WELCOME, :welcomeopcorn590 from a long time preparer and ex-USAF 1967-1971. Look forward to your replies and posts.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

popcorn590 said:


> We are going to try this next spring. Anyone have any advise out there or has anyone already done this?


I haven't done anything like this, but, I have heard of the process previously. The theory behind it seems solid enough if you are able to pound that tube into the ground. Around here, we have either clay or solid-stone (or both) that would make that kind of system difficult at best to do.


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

If you ground is not really arid, it should work like the milking water post. Seem pretty simple plus always remember, water seeks the line or path of least resitance.
Later, Popcorn590


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> WELCOME, :welcomeopcorn590 from a long time preparer and ex-USAF 1967-1971. Look forward to your replies and posts.


Where were you in the USAF. The first part of my career (1963 - 83) was as Intell Analyst. Was at RAF Chicksands, England, NSA, and Osan AB, ROK. After 10 years I retrained and was at Vandenberg AFB, Ca. for the rest of my career. Would love to have been able to get one of the ole' Pac NW sites when they were going cheap. **** and **** Zeus, were on the western side. We are on the far eastern side. 
Will keep you and others informed about the water seeping or milking like the other post states. Do a lot of canning and love it, and am also into heriloom seeds for seed production. Have been following solar activity for years since learning about 1859, 1921, and Canada's minor (6,000,000 without power) one in 2003. Just coming off the meander minimum and going into the solar maximum is going to be a time of consiedrable unknows. Only thing I can find out is, bone marrow is really suseptable underground or massive protection from gamma burst, turn off the main breakers in your house when you know something is coming, and if you have two cars discontect the battery from one you will need, as long as your gas lasts and you have staybill. During that time we will do this when we leave home for the day trips.
We live in an area that has a Co-Ag and we get dried legums in 25 lb bags, then store, plus dark norther wheat, with hand grinder. Get lots of sea salt, and herbs on hand for canning and trade if ever needed. Better to be ready and store a lot than not and need a lot. Plus whatever you buy today, you are saving money in the future.
Later,
Popcorn590
Later,
Popcorn590


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

popcorn590 said:


> Where were you in the USAF. The first part of my career (1963 - 83) was as Intell Analyst. Was at RAF Chicksands, England, NSA, and Osan AB, ROK. After 10 years I retrained and was at Vandenberg AFB, Ca. for the rest of my career. Would love to have been able to get one of the ole' Pac NW sites when they were going cheap. **** and **** Zeus, were on the western side. We are on the far eastern side.
> Will keep you and others informed about the water seeping or milking like the other post states. Do a lot of canning and love it, and am also into heriloom seeds for seed production. Have been following solar activity for years since learning about 1859, 1921, and Canada's minor (6,000,000 without power) one in 2003. Just coming off the meander minimum and going into the solar maximum is going to be a time of consiedrable unknows. Only thing I can find out is, bone marrow is really suseptable underground or massive protection from gamma burst, turn off the main breakers in your house when you know something is coming, and if you have two cars discontect the battery from one you will need, as long as your gas lasts and you have staybill. During that time we will do this when we leave home for the day trips.
> We live in an area that has a Co-Ag and we get dried legums in 25 lb bags, then store, plus dark norther wheat, with hand grinder. Get lots of sea salt, and herbs on hand for canning and trade if ever needed. Better to be ready and store a lot than not and need a lot. Plus whatever you buy today, you are saving money in the future.
> Later,
> ...


 I was stationed in Clovis, NM for 3 years as a Automatic Flight Control Systems Specialist on F-100 and F-111 fighter aircraft. Fantastic hunting and fishing in northern NM, actually scuba dived in the bottomless lakes(not bottomless by the way) near Roswell and a few of the man-made lakes.
Those old missile sites are a little out of my affordability, building my own gopher hole instead.


----------



## popcorn590 (Aug 29, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> I was stationed in Clovis, NM for 3 years as a Automatic Flight Control Systems Specialist on F-100 and F-111 fighter aircraft. Fantastic hunting and fishing in northern NM, actually scuba dived in the bottomless lakes(not bottomless by the way) near Roswell and a few of the man-made lakes.
> Those old missile sites are a little out of my affordability, building my own gopher hole instead.


I have an F-100 photo from 1966, in their bunker portection in the Nam, that ran the Radar sites in the Nam before the A-4's. I restore Veterans slides, negative, photos etc. to disc. I have done two 1st Air Cav Nam Heli pilots slides of their tours, and some for the 2010 Vietnam Helicopters Pilots Assoc. calender of the battle of An-loc (sic). One pilot from 1972 and the other from 1966. 
Sites are out of my price range too, so I just have a root celar and basement.
Later, Popcorn590


----------

